# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof. Dr. Tansu Çiller Kimdir?

## ceyda

1946 yılı İstanbul doğumludur.

Robert Koleji mezunu olan Tansu Çiller, Boğaziçi Üniversitesi Ekonomi Bölümü'nü bitirmiştir. Doktorasını Connecticut Üniversitesi'nde veren Çiller, doktora sonrası çalışmalarını Yale Üniversitesi'nde devam ettirmiştir.

1978 yılında doçent olan Tansu Çiller, 1983 yılında profesör olmuştur.

Başta Boğaziçi Üniversitesi olmak üzere çeşitli üniversitelerde çalışmalar yapan Çiller, 1990 yılı kasım ayında Doğru Yol Partisi çatısı altında politikaya atılmıştır.

1991 yılı seçimlerinde İstanbul ili milletvekili seçilen Çiller, Sosyal Demokrat Halkçı Parti ile kurulan, Süleyman Demirel'in başbakanlığındaki koalisyon hükümetinde ekonomiden sorumlu devlet bakanı olarak görev almıştır. Kabinenin aktif bir üyesi olan Tansu Çiller, özellikle batı ile sıcak ilişkileri ile popülerite kazanmıştır.

Demirel'in Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin dokuzuncu cumhurbaşkanı seçilerek başbakanlık görevini bırakmasından sonra DYP genel başkanlığına aday olan Tansu Çiller, 13 Haziran 1993 tarihli DYP olağanüstü genel kurulunda en yüksek oyu alarak genel başkan seçilmiş ve Türkiye'nin ilk bayan başbakanı olmuştur.

Sn. Çiller'in ekonomi üzerine 9 yayını bulunmaktadır.

İki çocuk annesi olan Çiller, çok iyi derecede İngilizce ve Almanca bilmektedir.

----------

